# vfj clutch



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

all i can say is WOW!!!! :bigok: well worth the money imo went from having to lean back to pop a wheelie on dry ground to just tap the throttle the 1st time i almost fell off the back wasnt expecting to give me that much more bottom end sux i gotta work i wanna go ride now lol and cant wait to see the difference in the mud with it


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

That is awsome, was looking into this mod. Keep us posted on how it performs in the mud and overall. :rockn:


----------



## Whitebandit (Apr 13, 2011)

Im thinking about this also.. I heard this was a really good mod


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I talked to John today about my brute and my stepdads teryx....stepdad doesn't want to spend the $$$ since he got a new lift for his today, but I'm pretty sure I'm gonna go through with it on my brute. Just too many decisions to make right now. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

No question. My best mod


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

^^^:agreed: if you thinking about it you need to do it if your not thinking about it you need to be lol it's a lil pricy at roughly $300 but well worth it when you hit the throttle for the 1st with it it's like a whole new brute... hopefully if i ever get some time off work i plan on riding one of these days(been over 2 months since last ride:sad2 and will def post up a review of it and maybe some vids if i remember to bring the camera


----------



## E.A. (Jan 10, 2011)

Did this mod myself and loved it!!!!!! 51mph in low range with 30in mudzillas on my stock 08 750 bike and still had good grip to play in the mud with.... IMO best 300 buck power mod out there for a brute


----------



## Whitebandit (Apr 13, 2011)

Income tax hurry up artay:


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

What stage did u get


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i got stage 3 with # 2 and 3 springs eventually i'll get my secondary done also all he does to that is lightin it most ppl just do the primary thats where the big gain comes from


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

is that max belt grip. he offered me stage 3 with #1/#2 with my 29.5 outlaw 2s said it will turn those and you can beat the crap out of it with no belt issues.
then said If you do Strictly mud and don't care about top end running my #1/#3 setup is for max belt grip. but i generally recomend it for over 30" tires up to 37's as it is very stiff. this setup you can bury it in mud. so which one do i get? guide me in the right direction. and aslo what the top speed would approximately be


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

you tell vfj your riding style( all mud, trails, water etc) and what ever he recommends i'd go with im all mud n water and told him i wanted as much low end as i could get i dont care about top end speed. and i havent got to test mine out in the mud yet nor top speed but after just playin in the yard for a few mins i could only imagine lol the setup i have is pretty aggressive feeling


----------



## E.A. (Jan 10, 2011)

I run 30x11x14 backs with chrome msa wheels so they weigh well and I had trouble with the first (stiffer) spring john sent. Important here called him told him my problem her sent me a new spring that I had in 2 I SAID 2 Days!!!! That sold me on his service. But anyway he sent me a step down in spring and the only time I have lost any grip was in reverse hooked to an 850 popo that was hooked to a Honda and I was trying to hold myself while I was winching (I know that was dumb) but still running the same belt and great service. Also I have the stage 3 with spider mod ps it looks cool too not that people will ever see it but you know lol


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Also I have the stage 3 with spider mod ps it looks cool too not that people will ever see it but you know lol[/quote]


^^^:agreed: i thought it looked pretty cool also wish they made a clear belt cover so i could see it all the time lol


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

I had johns heaviest spring and it would do 64mph with the stg III


----------



## E.A. (Jan 10, 2011)

Was that 64 in hi or low range I never held it out in high on mine the 51 was in low and also bone stock with only a muzzy. Just wanted to see what you had incase I may have something a little off on my belt shim as I have NEVER set this?????


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

I run 30" tires on my 750, in the process of getting my clutches back from John and he put #1 and #2 springs in. I explained that we mostly mud/water ride but we do have pissing contests every now and then


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

That was in high range


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Where can i find the contact info about this? And maybe more info this mod sounds like it could be the biggest gain possible and u know guys are saying 300 bucks or so wow.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Vforcejohn website




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Cool thatll do it. Might just get mine done


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

mcpyro3 said:


> all i can say is WOW!!!! :bigok: well worth the money imo went from having to lean back to pop a wheelie on dry ground to just tap the throttle the 1st time i almost fell off the back wasnt expecting to give me that much more bottom end sux i gotta work i wanna go ride now lol and cant wait to see the difference in the mud with it


What were you running before with your Outlaws? EPI springs? I'm curious to know as I was running Red Secondary and Almond Primary.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i had maroon primary and red secondary epi springs before they did good but nowhere near the low end that vfj clutch work gives...

dirtydog you can also check out kawiriders theres alot of info about him on that site also...

below is a pic of the red epi spring and #3 vfj spring its about 1" shorter and less coils so no coil binding:bigok: but the spring itself is thicker and heavier than the red


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

How is the "Stall" compared to the epi springs? With my #1 & #2 John says almost no stall at all and nothing compared to the red one I had in there.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i really dont notice any stall as soon as i hit the throttle it jumps it dont rev a lil like it did with the epi springs


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope it's good you are making me feel happy. I am the first of possibly a few that ride in my area of Canada here to try this clutch work. Hopefully I won't be the last!!

Also ordered an MSD, going to remove my Dynatek I hope the MSD is better than the Dynatek too.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

lol its def got :bigok: from me havent heard anything bad about his work yet if you could get your buddys to all go in at once he'd prob cut ya a decent deal too and as far as the msd i love mine i just had vfj tune mine with one of his maps also so i cant wait to go ride and try it and the clutch out


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

That orange spring is the one I had for the secondary


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

vogie said:


> I hope it's good you are making me feel happy. I am the first of possibly a few that ride in my area of Canada here to try this clutch work. Hopefully I won't be the last!!
> 
> Also ordered an MSD, going to remove my Dynatek I hope the MSD is better than the Dynatek too.


i will be there for the test run .. and prolly be tearing my clutches off the next day and shipping them , but we will see what happens ...


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Just got my clutches back today wow they look awesome! Red primary spring and Orange secondary. I do have a question though, my Engine Brake is still active do I need to remove it or will it still work? The bearing that it rides on is not there now and John hasn't replied to my e-mail yet anyone know offhand?


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

vogie said:


> Just got my clutches back today wow they look awesome! Red primary spring and Orange secondary. I do have a question though, my Engine Brake is still active do I need to remove it or will it still work? The bearing that it rides on is not there now and John hasn't replied to my e-mail yet anyone know offhand?


U need to take the fork out of the clutch cover... 

take the fork out! U will not miss it at all, and will still have some engine brake with out it in.. 

Some say u will pick up some accleration with the fork out also... 

I took mine out and do not miss it at all...


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

im going to pull my fork when i get around to it but i have been riding it around the yard with it still in with no issues so far so i dont think it will hurt to leave it in but you should notice a tad more accleration without it


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Not suppose to run the fork with johns mod


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ok im in the process of getting it done just havent did it yet but will before my next ride for sure then


----------



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

Went for a rip this past weekend the weather was extremely nice here in Canada. First trip out with the clutching and I'm fairly impressed. Low range is an absolute beast now, can definitely tell the belt is engauged.

High range not too sure on, everything here is still very icey/snowy so I had a ton of wheel spin. We lined up to race and I couldn't win a single race lol even with 4 wheel drive engauged the wheels spun all over.

I think it'll be way different when I can get traction and I have to say the MSD was the way to go it runs 100% better.

I removed the Engine Brake Fork, that will take a little bit to get used to for sure. After going 2000kms with it on the first ride without it in the hills was an experience lol.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

figured id post a pic up of vfj clutch since i had the bike apart


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

ive had my vfj clutch stg 3 for close to a year now and ive beat the hell out of it and im running 31s and fundy performance motor. its deff the best bang for the buck never slipped a belt wit the mod and only gt it to start smelling one time and i was riding in 4hi in about 3ft of water and sand. my bike dosent even knw its gt the 31s on it. nt a single problem out of it either.


----------

